# Slot Car Shows for 2011



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Sept 25 Aberdeen MD I will be there
Oct 2nd Huntington LI, NY I will be there
Oct 22 Merchant Square Allentown
Oct 30 Richfield Ohio I will be there
Nov 12 Pittsburgh, PA I will be there
Nov 20 Highland Indiana
Nov 20 Parsippany NJ I will be there
Dec in Morgantown PA

those are all I know of at this point:wave:
Bob Beers


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

*Merchants square show october 15*

Sorry for the confusion..

I had trouble with booking a nd jumped the gun on postings.

The Merchants Sqaure Mall Show is

October 15th not the 22nd

We appologize for the confusion..


----------

